# Vent Guards/ Vent Visors



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

you mean these???

I belive genuine ones are also available.

08-11 Chevrolet Cruze Shade Door/Window Vent Visor | eBay

2011 Chevy Holden Cruze Chrome Window Visor 4pc | eBay

Chevy Cruze Vent Window Shades Visor Rain Guard | eBay

09-10 Holden Cruze Smoke Vent Window Visor 4pc | eBay

4 VENT WINDOW VISORS CRUZE chevy holden rain guards NEW | eBay

Holden Cruze weathershield,window visors fits 2009-2011 | eBay

09 ~ 11 Holden Cruze Smoke Window Visor 4p | eBay

Holden Cruze weathershield,window visors fits 2002-2009 | eBay

2011 GM Chevrolet Cruze Smoke Window visors 4pcs | eBay

2011 GM Chevrolet Cruze Smoke Window visors 4pcs | eBay

08-11 Chevrolet Cruze Chrome Door/Window Vent Visor | eBay


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd be careful with the ebay stuff. WeatherTech is working on the Vent Visor for our car but it is not ready yet.


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

that is why I put genuine ones at the top of the list.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I wish weathertech would hurry up! Those ebay ones all seem suspect to me. Which ones are you saying are genuine?


----------



## t.b.brady (Apr 2, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Which ones are you saying are genuine?


none from ebay. go talk to your dealer. when I bought the cruze, they had a list of extras, didnt get window vent guards. but did get rubber floor mats, and mudflaps\splash guards, and window tinting.


----------



## meckelangelo (May 24, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked, my search bore nothing fruitful, so I thought I'd ask. Has anyone found any type of vent visor / vent guards for the windows? I really like the way they look, plus they are useful. I've always had them on my cars, but I can't seem to find any from GM, or third-party sellers.
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone had any more luck than myself.


I found these on the Cabella's website... They're new, by the looks of it... Cabela's: Cabela's Custom-Fit Window Deflectors


----------

